# E12 520 Euro - engine conversion



## marcusdlin (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I am a new owner of 1981 E12 520. I bought this car for a project, and intend to have a V8 (M62B44 or N62B48) installed. I am wondering if there is anyone who has completed V8 project like this. 

My friend suggests me to get some small block V8 from either mustang or Chevy. Because the limited engine room of E12. 

Your suggestions will be welcome.


----------

